# Infotainment Screen Goes Blank -- Everything frozen



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Starting today my Infotainment Screen is completely blank. Audio is still there, but I can't adjust the volume, change the channel, switch sources, turn the screen off, etc. So black screen and completely frozen. Right now I am just locked on a particular radio station with no ability to do anything else.

Anyone else dealing with a similar problem or have any idea how to resolve?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ctl-Alt-Del Try pulling the battery cables off for a few minutes, then touch them together, and reinstall them.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Just pull the fuse. It happened to me once on a road trip. I pulled the fuse and it reset and all was good. I can't recall the exact fuse, check your owners manual or the fuse panel. It should be the fuse panel by the drivers knee.


----------



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, Bowtie guy. It is #4 in the fuse box by the driver's knee. I hate to sound too stupid, but not very mechanically inclined. What is best way to remove fuse and put back in. My fingers didn't quite seem to get the job done and a bit hesitant to use something else that might cause some damage.


----------



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Scratch last message. There's a tool to remove the fuses located in the engine block fuse block. 

So I removed the fuse and put back in. Slight improvement in the situation. Audio still frozen, still can't move from one source to next or change radio station or use phone, and still can't turn it off etc BUT the screen is no longer blank! I can see the station that I am locked on, but everything else remains the same.


----------



## Cruze772011 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, and Jim Frye, your battery trick didn't work either. I guess a trip to the dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Cruze772011,

We're sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing with your infotainment system. We are here if extra help is needed with your concern. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information, and dealership name if our help is needed.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Hollyrae (Jul 22, 2020)

Our screen is black and nothing has worked to make it come on!!! 
someone please help me!
[email protected]


----------

